# Husky 372xp - New as good as old?



## D9H (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm entertaining the idea of getting a new 372 to replace my near worn out one from 1999.

Does anybody know if the new ones have any EPA type stuff on them like a catalytic convertor?
Can you still adjust the carb?

Also, any reason to look at the new stihl's (70-75 cc pro saw) over the husky?
I've always been a husky guy and liked the way they used to cut against my buddies 044 and 046, just haven't been around the brand new ones.


----------



## Dairyman (Dec 30, 2015)

For a work saw their just as good if not better. No there isn't a cat in the muffler. And it does have limiters on the carb screws. They can be defeated if you want to. Or you can find/make the proper adjustment tool.
The 365 xtorq is the same saw but with baffles in the transfer covers and a smaller air filter. Remove the baffles, retune and you have a 372 with a lot more $ left in your wallet.

The 461 is the way to go if your looking at a Stihl. Or my favorite the Dolmar/Makita 7910. Both of these will have a little more power than the 372


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 30, 2015)

I believe the new 372xp isn't yet AutoTune, but does have the X-Torq which yours doesn't.


----------



## BigFir (Dec 30, 2015)

Dairyman said:


> For a work saw their just as good if not better. No there isn't a cat in the muffler. And it does have limiters on the carb screws. They can be defeated if you want to. Or you can find/make the proper adjustment tool.
> The 365 xtorq is the same saw but with baffles in the transfer covers and a smaller air filter. Remove the baffles, retune and you have a 372 with a lot more $ left in your wallet.
> 
> The 461 is the way to go if your looking at a Stihl. Or my favorite the Dolmar/Makita 7910. Both of these will have a little more power than the 372








Here is a pic of the baffles with one ground off and the other stock, It took me less then an hour to have the saw running again. 365 is about 200$ cheaper then the 372 up here.


----------



## D9H (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. So after you grind off the baffles, what's procedure to retune it?


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 30, 2015)

D9H said:


> Thanks for the pics. So after you grind off the baffles, what's procedure to retune it?



Keep in mind that if you do go this route, you will surely void the warranty.


----------



## D9H (Dec 30, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> Keep in mind that if you do go this route, you will surely void the warranty.



True, true


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Dec 30, 2015)

D9H said:


> I'm entertaining the idea of getting a new 372 to replace my near worn out one from 1999.
> 
> Does anybody know if the new ones have any EPA type stuff on them like a catalytic convertor?
> Can you still adjust the carb?
> ...



Can't you just pop a new Meteor piston/rings into your current "near worn out" one?


----------



## D9H (Dec 30, 2015)

CrufflerJJ said:


> Can't you just pop a new Meteor piston/rings into your current "near worn out" one?



It's not the motor, it still runs pretty good. It's the rest of the saw, the fuel tank leaks where a widowmaker fell on it one time, could never patch it quite right. The handle bar is also bent, straightened it out best I could. The clutch is getting pretty wore. It's about time for another blade too. It's had a rough life and paid for itself many times.  I have an old school powerhouse 181se and a 394xp, but the 372 seems to get 90% of the work.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 31, 2015)

Have you looked into aftermarket parts? This is a very popular saw and nearly everything you need can be had fairly cheap.


----------



## Mike M. (Dec 31, 2015)

I picked up a new 372XP Xtorq a few months ago. Only had it out a few times, it does not disappoint by any means. Starts easily, handles great, cuts wood like crazy not to mention it sounds awesome. I am running a 24in bar on mine, but also have a 20in bar ready to go. Great saw, would not hesitate on getting a new one if I were you. I also have one autotune saw - the 555. Both autotune and standard have advantages. You might want to test out a 576XP Autotune also - just for fun. Make sure the dealer has the oregon LGX blue cutter chain on the saw before you buy it. These are great chains and hold an edge much better than the standard oregon chains. My dealer put one on the saw for me with no additional cost.


----------



## D9H (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike M. said:


> My dealer put one on the saw for me with no additional cost.



My closest dealer has 372... for about $120 more than the Husqvarna website msrp. Don't think I'd be getting any fancy chains from him.

So you like the autotune? What's the advantages to them?....   If I were to look at a 576.


----------



## Mike M. (Dec 31, 2015)

Well everyone has an opinion on Autotune. I think they run well through a wide range of cutting conditions. If you get one, follow the break in procedure from your manual / dealer closely.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 1, 2016)

I haven't had a problem with my 562xp which has the AutoTune. The one downside to it is that if there is a problem, it has to go to the dealer. The guys at work hate Stihls version of AutoTune - not sure what it's called? It's worth noting that they are all Stihl junkies too.


----------



## Mike M. (Jan 1, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> I haven't had a problem with my 562xp which has the AutoTune. The one downside to it is that if there is a problem, it has to go to the dealer. The guys at work hate Stihls version of AutoTune - not sure what it's called? It's worth noting that they are all Stihl junkies too.



So you have both the 562 and 372...which one is your go to saw?


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike M. said:


> So you have both the 562 and 372...which one is your go to saw?



I've got a Stihl MS660 as well. It all depends on what size wood I'm cutting. Unfortunately I've been getting a lot of big stuff so the 660 has been getting quite a bit of use. The 562 is a perfect match with a 20" bar, and the 372 loves the 24". I use the 562 for anything up to 18" and absolutely love the weight/power ratio.


----------



## tekguy (Jan 1, 2016)

dont forget about the redheaded cousin Jonsered - I went that route with a new 2166 (got it with a 24" oregon bar and 3 chisels chains for $680 out the door - similar saw diff plastic and I got a better deal) - love it so far


----------



## D9H (Jan 1, 2016)

tekguy said:


> dont forget about the redheaded cousin Jonsered



The red saws have always caught my eye in tractor supply. Never ran one or even been around them.

Does Jonsered make a "pro" 70cc saw, similar in weight to power ratio and performance to a 372?


----------



## tekguy (Jan 1, 2016)

As far as I understand the Jonsered CS-2166 and CS-2172
are the equivalents of the 365 and 372

the 2166 can be turned into the 2172 the same way by grinding the port baffles - I am sure others will correct if I am wrong


but 
http://www.jonsered.com/us/chainsaws/cs-2172/


----------



## D9H (Jan 1, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> I've got a Stihl MS660 as well



Reading some of your posts, it sounds like you spend time around the new stihls, your 660 and others at work. And you have a couple husky's too. 

So... considering everything. If you were to buy a brand new 70-75cc saw.... husky or stihl?


----------



## D9H (Jan 1, 2016)

tekguy said:


> As far as I understand the Jonsered CS-2166 and CS-2172



Thanks for the link. Was just looking at specs. The CS-2172 actually edges the 372XP in horsepower and appears to be just a touch lighter.
I will definitely look into Jonsered for sure.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 1, 2016)

D9H said:


> Reading some of your posts, it sounds like you spend time around the new stihls, your 660 and others at work. And you have a couple husky's too.
> 
> So... considering everything. If you were to buy a brand new 70-75cc saw.... husky or stihl?



The tree crew at work is all Stihl saws. The guys have had issues with their newer saws which have the AutoTune (don't remember what Stihl calls it). They especially don't like having to send them up to the dealer when they have problems. I like both Stihl, and Husky, and believe the only real difference between brands is loyalty to one or the other. I'm assuming you're considering either the ms441, or the 372XP. So the only thing you have to decide is if you want the AutoTune carb or not, because I think the 441 comes with it, and the 372 doesn't.


----------



## D9H (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the knowledge guys,

It will either be a 372XP, it sounds like they haven't changed much since mine was new.
Or-
Jonsered 2172. I didn't know about these, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Halligan (Jan 8, 2016)

I love my 372XP. I first purchased a 346Xp then the following year I got the 372. I've have 20"- 24"- 28" bars for it and love how that saw sounds chewing wood.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jan 26, 2016)

D9H
What did you end up with?


----------

